# Where to buy food grade Diatomaceous Earth



## TXmommy2be (Dec 1, 2008)

I posted a request for help in ridding our home of fleas, and after researching more I found some places that mention Diatomaceous Earth as a safe way to rid our home of these (and other) pests. I found lots of places to order online, but don't want to wait that long. Can someone tell me where to buy food grade Diatomaceous Earth locally (or maybe what type of store will carry it)? I live in Dallas btw. I'd be willing to travel a little if necessary.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I could not find it at Home Depot or Lowes, but I did find it at a feed and seed (in the country). You could probably find one within a little drive of the city if you look it up.

It worked ok for us at keeping the fleas away, but as for stopping an infestation, it did little, although we have had some really bad flea problems in the past.


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought 25lbs from this place...Custom Milling the customer service was great and it got here in just 2 or 3 days. I think I paid $30 half of which was shipping.


----------

